# Canadian online tool for immigrants hailed a success



## Amanada

Hi y'all! 

I've just read that at present, roughly 250 000 people emigrate to Canada every year, but estimates show that this needs to be around 350 000 in order to counter the effects of an ageing population. 

How will a greater number of emigrants counter-effect this? 

AF x


----------

